# Upcoming Evaluations



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

Currently we are working on a new evaluation, and we have another potentially following. We are interested in hearing what products you may want tested comparatively.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

1.) Detachable quivers (noise, # of grippers, fixed/mechanical usage, ease of removal from the bow, replaceable foam, etc.)

2.) Fletchings/feathers (noise, wear resistance, adhesion characteristics)


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Great ideas BDHUNTR; we'll have to see if I can put a plan together for those. Thank you for the input!

Anthony


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I would love to see a binocular test and see how they fare side by side.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Great idea, Jerry! How's about someone send me a pair each of 10X42's from Swarovski, Leica and Zeiss? I'l test 'em and send them back. Uh-oh....I forget the return address!


----------



## DrenRush (Jul 19, 2004)

Climbimg treestands


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Carter Quickie Releases and the new Scott Silverhorn releases.


I'm leaning heavily in the Quickie 2 direction at the moment but would love to hear a comparison before I buy.:wink:


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, since I'm in the market for a new rangefinder, I'll cast my vote for evaluating popular rangefinders. 

Doesn't sound likely to have the big company's participate by "donating" a rangefinder though.


----------



## pearson1662 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Tech evaluations*

Hunting arrow shafts


----------



## pearson1662 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Tech evaluations*

Broad head evaluations; compare fixed vs. mechanical


----------



## pearson1662 (Jul 28, 2006)

Comparing: aluminum vs. carbon vs. combination materials; straightness, durability, etc.; how accurately the manufacturers represent the advertised tolerances of their shafts. I'm particularly intrigued in the material composition comparison because of my own personal experiences and an article on the Easton web site by Chuck Adams "Aluminum Arrows are my Favorite" http://www.eastonarchery.com/articles/aluminumaremyfav.asp


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

*carbon arrow test*

i would love to see all the carbon arrows evaluated. i have shot alot of them and keep going back to Easton. but i would like to see how they stack up against Gold tip and the rest of the carbon arrows on the market. 

great job on the other evals!!!


----------



## arod (Sep 22, 2006)

*Stabilizers and Silencers. . . maybe*

I am pretty new to the sport and it seems that I can usually get a good grip on most accessories to make informed decisions. Especially after talking to the "veterans" in my archery club. 

Shock absorbers, stabilizers and silencers however always seem to be a bit on the hazy side. Everyone ( as usual) has their own opinion but never really can say why. 

Of course I am sure that some are better with certain bows and others better on other bows. But I would really be interested.

Thanks for the evaluations. As a new comer it is really informative and helpful.
Keep em' coming


----------



## FopSight (Mar 20, 2004)

*tested comparatively*



BDOG6351 said:


> Currently we are working on a new evaluation, and we have another potentially following. We are interested in hearing what products you may want tested comparatively.


I would like to see *methods* of sighting in {pin in peep} peep sight center the pin shooters vs. {guard in peep) peep sight center the guard shooters, *the alternate method.*

Results of this be with a (3) pin sight, (5) pin sight and (7) pin sight like a spot hogg deadly seven pin at 30, 40, 50 and 60 yards distances. Compared for consistency, accuracy and arrow tightness of groupings.

Performed with a standard open aperture peep sight large or small *comparatively* with the large open aperture FOP fiber optic peep sight Standard and Hollow Point version.

Any volunteers, sponsors?


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

*Suggestions for the next review: Poll perhaps? My vote: Scent-free clothing*

Perhaps someone could put up a poll thread? Other than that, a review of scent-free clothing would be really interesting as one might be able to design an experiment with the needed controls using actual deer. It would really push the boundries of research. Also some kind of gas detection thing. However it would work, it would be a great comparison.

Great job on all the others, btw.

JK


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Releases*

Wrist vs wrist
Thumb vs Thumb
Back T vs Back t


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

I would also like to see an evaluation on hunting quivers..maybe both fixed and detachable.


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the responses. You have some great ideas! Keep them coming!

Anthony


----------



## nater3 (Jul 3, 2005)

I would also like to see test done on carbon arrow shafts.


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

*Test Everything !!*

It is great to get info on any product. Any feedback is great. Good luck !!


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

Targets3D, broadhead, economy


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I would honestly like to see some head-to-head testing of the speed-bows that have hit the market this year. 

The general lack of any concensus on the boards is indicative of the absence of any sort of hard data. Maybe getting some apples vs apples vs apples comparison would calm the waters some...

Some contenders are the Bowtech Guardian, APA Black Mamba X1, Hoyt Vulcan, Mathews Blackmax 2, PSE X-Force...


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> I would honestly like to see some head-to-head testing of the speed-bows that have hit the market this year.
> 
> The general lack of any concensus on the boards is indicative of the absence of any sort of hard data. Maybe getting some apples vs apples vs apples comparison would calm the waters some...
> 
> Some contenders are the Bowtech Guardian, APA Black Mamba X1, Hoyt Vulcan, Mathews Blackmax 2, PSE X-Force...


We have received a few of these bows for the evaluation that we are in the process of conducting. We did not dictate which bow(s) each company should provide; rather we provided guidance based on testing parameters/categories and left the decision up to the manufacturers. A true comparison of "speed bows" would be great, except we do not focus on speed in our testing.

Anthony


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

id like to see a comparison on carbons as well.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

It would be nice to see the different type sights tested ie: halograph vs pins
and then pins vs pins and halo vs halo I think there is enough different ones out there to get a good idea whose are good and whose are not so good.


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll put in another vote for stabs, I really want to know which ones reduce shock, vibration and noise the best.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*stab*

Bukwild,

We have begun a stabilizer test and hopefully can get the results out soon. We have quite a few products, and the testing takes an extremely long... we have only begun to assess the lower priced products but the results thus far are interesting. 

Jon


----------



## banderson (Mar 24, 2007)

*straight enough?*

I am new to archery and new to the site, it has been extremely helpful to me.

The straighter the arrow the better, but I expect that there exists a point below which additional straightness has no appreciable impact on accuracy. Where is that point? This point may be different for different types of archers, say hunters vs amateur competitors vs pros. A pro may be able to take advantage of a tighter tolerance than an amateur because the pro has eliminated more variables and form errors.

I am wondering if it is really worth it (to me as a new archer) to shell out twice the money for tight tolerance arrows. For example, a test that showed that a typical tight tolerance arrow, when shot through a controlled set up, groups some measurement smaller than typical arrows of a more open tolerance. If the test results showed a difference of one quarter inch at 20 yds, I am not going to waste my money, I don’t shoot well enough for a quarter inch to matter. If the test results showed a difference of an inch at 20 yds, that might get my attention.

I understand there is a level of subjectivity inherent in the concept "straight enough." But having some good data could help archers decide how much straightness is "enough" for their ability.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

How about one on all the movable 3D sights...


----------



## Alaska10 (Mar 31, 2007)

*reviews*

The website www.huntersfriend.com has some of the best archery product comparisons and arrow info. on the net. Just to keep from reinventing the wheel, maybe a peek over there would be ok. I would like to see a review or comparison to anything of the Bladerunner A51 coming out next month, supposed to be a nice bow. AT is also a great up and coming website.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

Id also like to see the bladerunner bow compared in our test on AT.... hopefully they will participate, we have a call into them.

Jon


----------



## Ariedartin (Feb 17, 2007)

how about broadheads? reviewing them under different conditions allows for a better idea of which broadhead is suited for which situation.
this is especially important, since it seems every broadhead manufacturer seems to have a hoard of positive testimonials backing them up, when these so-called successes out in the field were actually subject to many unpredictable variables such as the health of the animal and angle of attack, and hence not completely reliable.
at the same time, we should probably steer clear of trying to find "field point accuracy", since some broadheads have their own separate practice heads and hence should not be penalized for not needing their broadheads to fly like field points. that said, however, finding how well similarly-weighted broadheads group using the same arrow shaft and vanes/feathers will be very important.
it might also be worth separating and testing fixed blade-only and mechanical broadheads separately, since by nature of their designs, each type inevitably has a major advantage over the other.

another category of equipment worth reviewing is probably releases, under hunting conditions. this time, I'm not sure if it is better to separate them into handheld and wrist, or trigger and rotary/backtension. any ideas? this one might be more difficult to evaluate, though, since different handles and different release systems might fit and work differently on and with different people.


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*Bow racks*

I think you should do a comparison review on bow racks/holders/carriers. I would be willing to offer up a Bowkaddy for such a review.


----------



## 150+ or nothin (Oct 12, 2005)

*2007*hunting bow comparision with more model bows than the 06 one!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

How about a $300-$500 bow shootout for us economically challenged archers! Please feel free to include my Pearson Venom!! :embara: :mg: :horn:


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> How about a $300-$500 bow shootout for us economically challenged archers! Please feel free to include my Pearson Venom!! :embara: :mg: :horn:


Mono,

We'd love to do a $300 - $500 bow evaluation but we have only been able to get a couple of bows that have an MSRP in that price range. For good reason, most manufacturers want to market their "flagship" models and we definitely do not have enough in that range for a shootout. We would love to have the Venom on board if we were able to conduct this type of evaluation  

Anthony


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> How about a $300-$500 bow shootout for us economically challenged archers! Please feel free to include my Pearson Venom!! :embara: :mg: :horn:


 and my Browning Myst!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Another vote for carbon arrows. I see alot of posts about which carbon arrows are tougher, would be nice to see some tests comparing the brands.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Why not the ultimate shoot out... Elite -vs- Bowtech...maybe the Synergy against the Allegiance...all shot through a hooter shooter to as far as possible, eliminate the "human" element.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

the bow face-off will have an Elite and Bowtech Product.


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

Kind of in line with the carbon arrows and fletching comments... what about testing FOB's against fletchings too. I've been interested to try those, but i shoot ACC's and they won't work with them. Test them at different ranges, and windy conditions maybe? :darkbeer:


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Mar 30, 2007)

how about some short draw bow evaluations? like the Hoyt Selena and others like it.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

With the growing number of custom string/cable manufactures I would like to see a test on these. You could note creep,peep rotation, quality of serving, speed only if installed on same bow. etc.


----------



## 1shotca (Feb 27, 2007)

how about releases, sub catagories could be hunting, target


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Stabs*

I would love to see how the stab test is coming along!!

I would also love to see a comparison on climbing tree stands. Ease of setup. Quiet , setup, climbing, and transporting.

Thanks guys!


----------



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*Compare*

Fletching jigs!!


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

What about doing a camo comparison including Predator, ASAT, Mossy Oak, Realtree, and alike.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*testing*

The stabilizer test will have to wait until after the bow face-off we have a section of stabilizers complete... but we had to purchase some new equipment for the test and it wasnt cheap.

I like the idea of a camo test, maybe we can fit something like that in.

Jon


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*testing*

The stabilizer test will have to wait until after the bow face-off we have a section of stabilizers complete... but we had to purchase some new equipment for the test and it wasnt cheap.

I like the idea of a camo test, maybe we can fit something like that in.

Jon


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*test*

How about field dressing knives.:thumbs_up 

What works and stays sharp.

Warranty.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

how about comparing a Martin shoot-thru bow against a bow with a cable-guard checking such parameters as noise, cam lean, torque, ability of archer to tune/adjust timing/cam lean etc.?


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

I would be happy to send some of our products for evaluation. please PM me with more info.


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

TreeApron said:


> I would be happy to send some of our products for evaluation. please PM me with more info.


PM sent! Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## klahmers (Jan 23, 2007)

*Looking forward to the bow eval*

Any time frame that you guys are shooting for? I think this eval may have a significant influence on a bow purchase in the near future. Also, Will there be any attempt to compare the 07 bows with the 06. Perhaps an 06 bow evaluated last year can be reevaluated in this year's test to make sure the tests are consistent and to show if the new bows really are faster, quieter, and with less hand shock?
Thanks again!
K


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow test*

Anthony and I are working to get the bow test out ASAP. We have a bit more sound and vibration analysis to complete. We spoke of sending it out in pieces so readers can analyze it one piece at a time and then having a global synopsis. Also we have manafacturers interested in the results so their is a comment period btw both parties so they can review their results. Again, we hope to have it out ASAP so we can start summer and new tests.

Jon


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

klahmers said:


> Perhaps an 06 bow evaluated last year can be reevaluated in this year's test to make sure the tests are consistent and to show if the new bows really are faster, quieter, and with less hand shock?
> Thanks again!
> K


It would be impossible for us to compare last year's results with the results from this year as the specifications for testing have changed. We tested all of the '06 bows at 30" draw length, 70 pound draw weight; this year we are testing at 29", 60#. I wouldn't mind testing one of last year's bows at these specs, but I don't have any with 60 pound limbs.

Anthony


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Coues Sniper said:


> Kind of in line with the carbon arrows and fletching comments... what about testing FOB's against fletchings too. I've been interested to try those, but i shoot ACC's and they won't work with them. Test them at different ranges, and windy conditions maybe? :darkbeer:


I would be glad to provide product for evaluation. Please send me a PM.

Paul Morris, president

StarrFlight (Pending AT sponsor)


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Iwould like to see arrows tested for spine consistancy, weight and straightness. the problem would be that the arrow manufacturers would probably make sure they sent you a good half dozen that matches exactly.


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

How about evaluate the warranty department of several bow manufacturers and several accessory manufactorers. See who stands behind their products, and how long it takes them to make it right, or if they will.
I'm sure all here would be interested in the results!


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*warranty*

I have been thinking of warranty... more specifically collecting data from hunters/archer/bowyers that have concerns and problems with their equipment and categorizing those concerns and see how/when the problems were fixed. I am not sure at this point that I have the time to start a study... but that data would be valuable.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

BDOG6351 said:


> I have been thinking of warranty... more specifically collecting data from hunters/archer/bowyers that have concerns and problems with their equipment and categorizing those concerns and see how/when the problems were fixed. I am not sure at this point that I have the time to start a study... but that data would be valuable.


Not sure you want to go there........there may be possible legal ramifications with some makers. Only way to collect data should be from actual authorized dealers or makers........soliciting from "hunters", and "archers" probably isn't such a good idea. Too much possible bias and subjectivity comes into play IMO.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*subjectivity*

I have to thought about the bias and aspect of subjectivity which sometimes go into claims, and the method for gaining this data is another concerns. Overall this reminds me of consumer reports and their reliability section, Id be less concerned with the warranty and turnarounds of responses... but we are dealing with different beast, the products alone could potentially go through misuse (and we dont have bowfax.com) and it would be an extremely tough thing to track down... just a theory, the legal raminifications can be paused.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*reply*

please excuse my grammar. I have thought


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

Do you have an expected post date yet?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

HerdControlSpec said:


> Do you have an expected post date yet?


No anticipated post date; hopefully soon, though. We had a late entry that we've been trying to get our hands on for quite some time now. I apologize for the delay, but the more bows we can get in the evaluation the better. Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## sand wedge (Jul 27, 2005)

escpen said:


> Mono,
> 
> We'd love to do a $300 - $500 bow evaluation but we have only been able to get a couple of bows that have an MSRP in that price range. For good reason, most manufacturers want to market their "flagship" models and we definitely do not have enough in that range for a shootout. We would love to have the Venom on board if we were able to conduct this type of evaluation
> 
> Anthony


I wish somebody would do a fair test evaluation of quality bows under $400. I am confident the Venom 3.0 will be at or near the top of any such contest.


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Carbons*

One more vote for the (hunting) carbon arrows for testing.


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

*Youth Bows*

I know you guys have done a lot already so asking even more of you borders on obnoxious but thought I would throw out this suggestion in case there are others interested, but how about a youth bow comparison?

I see posts on here nearly every week asking for opinions on youth bows, and I know from experience and 3 kids there are some goodies out there, and would think folks could benefit from a side by side comparison.

Not sure of the parameters but thought it might open up some discussion.

My personal favorite is the no-longer-available Hoyt Rintec but like I said there are some other very fine youth bows out there.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## jbxtec (Feb 8, 2007)

*feedback*

I would like to see an evaluation on vanes/feathers to see which is the most accurate brand/type. eg. Quick spin, Blazers, Duravane, Elite and others. Could this be done on one brand of shaft with both broadheads and field points. This is one area to pick up accuracy and thats what i'm after!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

How about a broadhead target evaluation. Durability, ease of removal, etc. could be reviewed. 

As you might guess I'm shopping for a broadhead target...lol


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

lavazhole said:


> How about a broadhead target evaluation. Durability, ease of removal, etc. could be reviewed.
> 
> As you might guess I'm shopping for a broadhead target...lol


Would also like to see this test


----------



## Tamarak (Jan 11, 2007)

*Longer axle to axle bows*

Since you are already set up for testing bows. I would like to see a report on the big brother bows. Vetrix xl, commander, Ross 337, etc. By the way, thank you, exellent report!!


----------



## coues (Sep 24, 2003)

Stabilizers. So many different concepts and prices. Which one is best?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

escpen said:


> Mono,
> 
> We'd love to do a $300 - $500 bow evaluation but we have only been able to get a couple of bows that have an MSRP in that price range. For good reason, most manufacturers want to market their "flagship" models and we definitely do not have enough in that range for a shootout. We would love to have the Venom on board if we were able to conduct this type of evaluation
> 
> Anthony


 Anthony......

Put my Venom 3.0 up against the big boys! You will be suprised!!:wink:


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Arrow Rest*



BDOG6351 said:


> Currently we are working on a new evaluation, and we have another potentially following. We are interested in hearing what products you may want tested comparatively.


As much as an arrow rest cost it would be nice to have a review on them. ease of setup,forgiveness, longevity,quiteness,adjustability,accuracy.
That would be cool to know that stuff before dropping big doe on one!
Thanks!!!


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*reports*

I will be updating our website next week, with a our new stabilizer report. we plan on using our website for some of the analysis that have been published in magazines. I may be putting on some other reviews in the next month or so on the sights. I am playing it by ear, as some of these articles will be published.

thanks
Jon Teater


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*on the self leveling tree stands*

equalizer,timber tall,tree walker.innovative,lone wolf tec with leveling adjustments:wink:


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd second the Binos and Range Finder evaluations... keeping the binos in the 8 X 42 - 10 x 42 at approx $500 and the rangefinders in the 6x magnifications...:darkbeer:


----------

